# Jew Conspiracy



## The Last Stand (Feb 13, 2019)

Not sure if this was posted before (I couldn't find one of this topic, but it is a legitimate question.)

From the horrific shooting in Pittsburgh to "casual anti-Semitism" to a Muslim politician making remarks about Israel, it makes me wonder where does this conspiracy of Jews stem from? Why are Jews usually the source of conspiracy theories and hate from multiple walks of life?


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 13, 2019)

Well it stems from a number of issues. In Rome Jews were hated for not worshiping the emperor because of monotheism. In religious conflicts Jews are targeted for having a different religion. The catholic church banned charging loans with interest so Jews were pushed into loan/tax jobs due to being ostracized from guilds. Jewish hygiene standards allowed them to be hit less hard by the black plague which aroused suspicion. In general Jewish culture is very ethnic which makes it much more strange and easy to be put to blame; unlike other universalizing religions which unite people of many ethnicity. Jews also are frequently a diasporic community which makes them easy scapegoats for blame.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Feb 13, 2019)

Depending on your definition of “Jewish conspiracy” the answer will greatly very:
If you just go by general Anti-Semitism, then the sentiment can be traced back into antiquity with the Greeks, which my guess stems from tribalism
If you are going by many modern theories most of them have roots from 19th century theorists 
There is also “religious” antisemetism that occurred during Christianity due to the belief of supercessionism: that the chosen people became Christians after Jesus and people who didn’t convert were heretics

So again, depending on your definition here your answers will wildly vary


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 13, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Depending on your definition of “Jewish conspiracy” the answer will greatly very:


Since this is "Deep Thoughts", go with all those reasons you've listed. I suppose I should've been more specific.


----------



## morbidly-obese-steven (Feb 13, 2019)

The first answer was good sum up of the early issues, but also for example in post WW1 Germany they were in shitty position as decently well doing minority meanwhile everyone else lost everything they had and grew angry and bitter. You got bunch of piss poor people rising from the turmoil and having strong feeling SOMEONE had wronged them, it is easy to find someone to blame and it is easier to oversimplify the list of the wrongdoers from neighbor countries/all minorities to eventually jews because they were seen as the privileged group who by this and this way were to blame and plotted everything against the Germans.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Feb 13, 2019)

Maybe because it's all true


----------



## CatParty (Feb 13, 2019)

it was started by dummies when they kept failing


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 13, 2019)

Judaism is as much an ideology as a religion to the best of my knowledge. And in it, the Torah emphasizes intelligence and wisdom.

This is best characterized by the story of David and Goliath. David was a soyboi manlet, Goliath was a chad. But 1 rock was all it took.

This is also similar to the history of Jews, living in slavery, wilderness, always beating the odds. If underhanded tactics can ensure the survival of your people? So be it.

Also the Torah emphasizes frugality and thrift from an age where resources were scare af. Simultaneously, it emphasizes community morals, leaving 1/10th of your fields unharvested so the poor can pick it, for example.

There are some exceptions, but this was before Christ extended this dictum to all mankind to love your neighbor as yourself. Back then, it was mostly extended to fellow Jews. With exception to outsiders who were mostly just shown the door out of Judea if they were being shitheads.

https://biblehub.com/exodus/22-21.htm

This is why you’ll see Jews give other Jews a leg up in fields (Elena Kagen, current SCJ, was known to abuse this in her academic positions) Is it an advantage? Sure. Unfair? I suppose.

I’d add more but I’m on mobile. I am trying to find a masterful post by @Judge Holden where he basically laid out the more recent history of Jews in Europe involving banking and Rothschilds and so forth. Maybe he can help?


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 13, 2019)

In short; They're an ethnic minority, they don't follow the main God of anywhere else in the world outside Israel, and they're wealthy.

Just one of those historically has been enough to inspire murder. All three is like a big neon sign over their heads.


----------



## anprim gang (Feb 13, 2019)

From my understanding, most of the jewish conspiracies stem from the fact that Jews do have a disproportionate representation both in government and in the upper classes of society. In addition, pundits like Ben Shapiro, who has stated that he considers himself Jewish before he considers himself American, have led to theories that Jews place Israel before there own country. This was very prevalent when the United States entered WWII, as a lot of people accused the government of following Jewish Interests instead of the best interests of the United States. 

The reason for Jewish Overrepresentation comes from a variety of factors. Being a Jew myself, I think part of the reason is due to Jewish cultural values, with Jewish culture placing lots of value in education, frugality, and community, all of which are very helpful when trying to succeed in society. In addition, most of the 'traditionally jewish careers' tend to be very high earning jobs (e.g. Lawyers, Bankers, Doctors et. al.). In addition, I've heard the reason for the success of Jewish lawyers comes from the fact that many large law firms used to have 'Jewish Quotas' so many Jews were forced to create their own smaller law firms, in addition, the large law firms wouldn't deal with lots of the shadier business dealings because they saw them as dirty and morally questionable, so the smaller jewish firms would take on these dealings, which turned out to be highly lucrative. 

I haven't done a huge amount of research into this, so most of this is just opinion and unverified facts that I've heard in my time online.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 13, 2019)

The wealth part does have merit. They also have the Holocaust as well, almost like it's both an oppressed minority and oppressive minority at the same time. The people making anti Semitic remarks, isit still wrong to do?


----------



## BeanBidan (Feb 13, 2019)

When our royal kangz n shieeeet were wronged back during the Egyptian empires. Jew's caused gay frogs to fall from the sky and they got super aids


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 13, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> The wealth part does have merit. They also have the Holocaust as well, almost like it's both an oppressed minority and oppressive minority at the same time. The people making anti Semitic remarks, isit still wrong to do?


Is it wrong to say things that hurt people's feelings?
Not really.  Sure, it isn't nice, that's all part of free speech.
Now if you're seriously and directly telling people to go kill Jews or destroy Jewish property, that is probably illegal and you shouldn't.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 13, 2019)

It was started by the Jews.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 13, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> The wealth part does have merit. They also have the Holocaust as well, almost like it's both an oppressed minority and oppressive minority at the same time. The people making anti Semitic remarks, isit still wrong to do?


Eh, it has to wear off at some point. Africans were enslaved, past tense. If we are making a list of all the bad things man has done to each other, we better get a lot of paper....

However people making fun of other people’s misery are pretty low


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Feb 14, 2019)

Also a question that should go hand-in-hand with this is why so many of the people who call the rest of us nazis and ree about the danger of bringing back the holocaust will also unashamedly show their own contempt for and distrust of jews. "Jews are scheming animals who run the world" seems to be a racist conspiracy theory that finds equal purchase on the left as on the right (or perhaps more so, given that the spotlight actively avoids looking at them when they do it) no matter how many other comments about racial/ethnic differences elicit from them an automatic outraged "you can't say that" along with a call to your employer.


----------



## BeanBidan (Feb 14, 2019)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Also a question that should go hand-in-hand with this is why so many of the people who call the rest of us nazis and ree about the danger of bringing back the holocaust will also unashamedly show their own contempt for and distrust of jews. "Jews are scheming animals who run the world" seems to be a racist conspiracy theory that finds equal purchase on the left as on the right (or perhaps more so, given that the spotlight actively avoids looking at them when they do it) no matter how many other comments about racial/ethnic differences elicit from them an automatic outraged "you can't say that" along with a call to your employer.


The reason the left hates Jew's is because they believe Jew's are white. And we all know it's the current year and obviously you cant be racist towards whites.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Feb 14, 2019)

BeanBidan said:


> The reason the left hates Jew's is because they believe Jew's are white. And we all know it's the current year and obviously you cant be racist towards whites.


But then they can't claim that all the nazis are an impending threat to jews.


----------



## BeanBidan (Feb 14, 2019)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> But then they can't claim that all the nazis are an impending threat to jews.


The claim Nazis are an impending threat to brown skins and fags


----------



## Moral_Equivalent_of_ISIS (Feb 14, 2019)

Hortator said:


> Judaism is as much an ideology as a religion



I mean, It depends heavily on where you lay the dividing line between ideology and religion, Judaism has a huge number of rules, but there's a lot more dispute about how to follow them than in a religion like islam which has a tighter set of rules and adheres to them more strictly. Another issue with the religious connection is that ultra-religious jews hate money, israel, and corporations with a fiery passion. (Which is why it's funny when /pol/ posts pictures of ultra-religous Jews on phones saying 'shut it down' and 'die for israel' and shit. The guys in funny hats hate Israel)



Hortator said:


> And in it, the Torah emphasizes intelligence and wisdom.



The torah isn't really as much of a singular document as the new testament, book of Mormon, Quran, et. cetera. There's the old torah, (which is just the old testament) genesis through Deuteronomy, and that's as much a part of christian tradition as Jewish, so I'm not sure why only Jews would get the advantage of this. There's also the much larger group of rabbinical traditions and scholarship associated with the torah. The rabbinical tradition has much more emphasis on wisdom and learning, but it's also a lot looser and isn't particularly organized or streamlined. Its really a collection of random Jewish outlooks on life.



Hortator said:


> This is also similar to the history of Jews, living in slavery, wilderness, always beating the odds. If underhanded tactics can ensure the survival of your people? So be it.



Many ethnic groups have suffered slavery (African Americans, gypsies), wilderness (aboriginals, native Americans) and genocide, but aren't really in a similar position to jews in modern society. Even some subgroups of Jews aren't as well off as people think: the 'Mizrahi' Jews who lived in the arab world aren't very well represented among high level corporations or the worlds most wealthy. There's even a subgroup of Ethiopians who are Jewish (religiously, not ethnically), and follow Jewish laws, yet they were nowhere near other Jews in terms of influence in their society. (They had to get airlifted out of Ethiopia because the surrounding villages attacked, now they all live in Israel) Almost the entirety of people's view of Jews as being wealthier than average and controlling big corporations, is really a view of  Ashkenazim Jews, the Jews who migrated to Germany and Central Europe. So I'm not sure that the whole biblical history and the influence of the Torah is relevant. 
Also 'underhanded tactics' aren't always what you think they are. For instance, many people believe that Jews had a leg up in the middle ages because they weren't subject to the christian concern for Usury, so they profited from the innocent townsfolk. In reality though, the Jews were often merely being used by local lords, loaning and collecting money on the lord's behalf (so the lord could maintain standing with the anti-usury catholic church) and then acting as a scapegoat when the townspeople fell into too much debt.



Hortator said:


> This is why you’ll see Jews give other Jews a leg up in fields (Elena Kagen, current SCJ, was known to abuse this in her academic positions) Is it an advantage? Sure. Unfair? I suppose.



Do they? That's a bit of a wild claim, for a number of reasons. For one: even minorities that are given a mandatory leg up through affirmative action have quite a lot of trouble becoming CEOs and CFOs. How many black executives are there compared to Jewish execs? Its hard to reach the top consistently, no matter what help you get. For another, aren't (for instance) black communities at least as tightly knit as Jewish ones are? How come cooperation only works for one group? And finally, if Jews really are just hoisting one another up, what accounts for all their success in purely quantitative fields? You can't nepotism your way to a proper understanding of surface calculus. If you look up the success of Jews in math and physics it's arguably greater than in areas like Law, which are easier to appear good in due to connections.

(plus, I'm a kike, and I'm still doing blue-collar retard work. Why haven't I gotten my free Jewish CEO job? )


----------



## reddit superstar (Feb 14, 2019)

Most modern Jews speak Yiddish. Besides characters the Yiddish language is not related to Hebrew in structure,  but is relative more to Germanic dialect. This alludes to the geographical origins of Ashkenazi Jews, which are the predominant Jewish sect. This is the root of the claim "fake Jews" which in relation to Old Testament Jews isn't a fictitious claim historically.


----------



## fosterstar (Feb 18, 2019)

My 1st theory is god wants people to hate the Jews so  the prophecy can  happen where in the bible revelation. 
where a strong leader the anti-Christ  would take control and attack  Israel and than Christians  for bring pacifists  for not helping in the conflict causing the 1000 year persecution. and than the apocalypse happens. the Jew are  not to blame (Hardly)

My 2nd theory The Jews are in control and are trying to enforce multiculturalism and  win causing the death of the west ( The whites are breed out ). Next the Jews will say    asian  privilege and (kill the asian race ) and  race mix to the point of the average IQ is lower than  the Jew overlords can control them easily like sheep.   The are in control but not all only the high ups. ( can be the case ).


----------



## Ama Dablam (Feb 18, 2019)

I remember in grade school after learning about the holocaust being told that the Jews killed Jesus and thats why everyone hated them.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 18, 2019)

_Whilst large sections of the German nation were struggling for the preservation of their race, we Jews filled the streets of Germany with our vociferations. We supplied the press with articles on the subject of its Christmas and Easter and administered to its religious beliefs in the manner we considered suitable. We ridiculed the highest ideals of the German nation and profaned the matters which it holds sacred.
_
Dr. Manfred Reifer in Czernowitzer Allgemeine Zeitung (September 1933)


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 18, 2019)

_Treason to whiteness is loyalty to humanity. 

~

Whiteness is an identity that arises entirely out of oppression._

~

_Blackness is an identity that can be plausibly argued, black studies is the study of a people that has formed itself in resistance to oppression. The task is to bring this minority together in such a way that makes it impossible for the legacy of whiteness to reproduce itself._

Noel Ignatiev, Jewish-American Historian






I think Michael E Jones is mostly accurate when he says that antisemitism arises as a result of jewish behaviour.

Plus the ease and low-bar for which israeli jews call each other anti-semitic should call into question at least half such accusations in general.

edit: funny that the video is blocked in a number of countries. Can't have genuine opinions leaking out now, can we? Well here is another mirror, from the full documentary.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Feb 19, 2019)

fosterstar said:


> My 1st theory is god wants people to hate the Jews so  the prophecy can  happen where in the bible revelation.
> where a strong leader the anti-Christ  would take control and attack  Israel and than Christians  for bring pacifists  for not helping in the conflict causing the 1000 year persecution. and than the apocalypse happens. the Jew are  not to blame (Hardly)
> 
> My 2nd theory The Jews are in control and are trying to enforce multiculturalism and  win causing the death of the west ( The whites are breed out ). Next the Jews will say    asian  privilege and (kill the asian race ) and  race mix to the point of the average IQ is lower than  the Jew overlords can control them easily like sheep.   The are in control but not all only the high ups. ( can be the case ).


Interesting thoughts, to that I have to say:


----------



## Medicated (Feb 20, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> Well it stems from a number of issues. In Rome Jews were hated for not worshiping the emperor because of monotheism. In religious conflicts Jews are targeted for having a different religion. The catholic church banned charging loans with interest so Jews were pushed into loan/tax jobs due to being ostracized from guilds.



It also resulted in Jews eventually founding large merchant guilds which eventually became the banks.  Their own ethnic cultural traditions, combined with ostracization due to religious and other factors, drove them into controlling the financial sector at a very early stage.  And thanks to those same traditions, kept those banks in the hands of those families for hundreds of years.  What you end up seeing is simply in modern society is simply the result of that.  Those families helped other Jewish families, those families helped their people first.

It's not really a conspiracy than it is a result of factors in front of your own eyes that have been centuries in the making.  Of course there will be people who will abuse that power, because power corrupts, but it's not purely a racial thing, more a power thing.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Feb 21, 2019)

Jews tend to be smarter than the average man. Not saying they're all Einstein and Jonas Salk but they're far less likely to be straight up simpletons. Smart people tend to make more money than stupid ones obviously.

On the negative side mental illness runs rampant in Jewish populations. You can just look at the numbers on that. It's not racism just truth that the "neurotic Jew" is an old archetype. Mentally ill people tend to be fucking assholes.

So what do you have? A group of people who often are richer than others and at the same time can be very annoying. If all Jews were straight up a race of Woody Allens jeez there would be no damn reason to not hate them.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 23, 2019)

They're an insular minority group with its own language and customs, and often have access to large amounts of money due to work ethic and strong emphasis on sound business sense.  Plus their main role in the mythology of Europe's primary religion is forming a mob to demand that religion's most sacred figure be nailed to a piece of wood.  They're basically a long living checklist of Scapegoat Traits.


----------



## deodorant (Feb 24, 2019)

I don't know if Jews are all part of some sort of secret society, they're just bad people on average.

Go back to the fucking desert, and stop using your money and influence to mutilate little boys. Maybe then I wont want to shove you in a gas chamber.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 24, 2019)

deodorant said:


> I don't know if Jews are all part of some sort of secret society, they're just bad people on average.
> 
> Go back to the fucking desert, and stop using your money and influence to mutilate little boys. Maybe then I wont want to shove you in a gas chamber.


All races and religions are probably bad people on average, people are cunts. The Jews ain’t special.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Feb 24, 2019)

To answer the thread title's question, "Probably shortly after the destruction of the Second Temple." See, the reason there was a Jewish diaspora is that they'd revolted against Roman rule for like the hundredth time, and the Vespasian (who was officially sick of their shit) had his son Titus fuck up Jerusalem and kick out the Jews. So, having been kicked out of their homelands they went on to form ethnic enclaves all throughout the Roman empire, becoming ubiquitous in major cities all around the Med. So when you've got a tightly-knit, intelligent, insular community with a reputation for sharp business dealing scattered all throughout the known world, the idea of a conspiracy becomes superficially plausible, as they DO work together on a local level. That this cooperation scales up to "masterminding world events" is a rather dubious proposition, but it isn't obviously wrong in the way that making a similar claim about, say, Etruscans would have been.


----------



## shartshooter (Feb 25, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Why are Jews usually the source of conspiracy theories and hate from multiple walks of life?


If an arab feels hatred about Palestinians being genocided from their land by a foreign people, is that a conspiracy theory? Should we dismiss their opinion as scapegoating because it is hatred?


----------



## DarkResearchAnon (Feb 25, 2019)

Most people are very liking of jews, until they live with them long enough to gain a complete contempt, it's many reasons, but the single overriding one is that Jews have a rule of Jews first, everyone else dead last, and their nature is to undermine a host society's ethnic cohesion for deep irrational fear that they will be targeted (but then they go out of their way to backstab their new friends and make enemies from allies)

And secondly we have a movie from a very respected baptist pastor on the entire Christkiller debate complete with interviews of actual rabbis (some whom sued him after this film came out) 



: 

Have a Rabbi Explaining Anti-semitism of Hitler's time. Mostly from current events after WWI.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 25, 2019)

retards who took the illuminati conspiracy, got high off a whole bottle of redpills and somehow connected massive antisemitism into it. don't get me wrong, i love a good conspiracy theory, but the whole soros theory, for instance, has so many holes in it you would throw it away if it was a blanket.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 25, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> the whole soros theory, for instance,



What is your conception of "the whole soros theory"?

It's a bit hard to see if you disagree with the ludicrous parts (him being lizard) or the provable parts (him wanting to eradicate borders and among other things, funding booklets for how to evade immigration services).


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 25, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> What is your conception of "the whole soros theory"?
> 
> It's a bit hard to see if you disagree with the ludicrous parts (him being lizard) or the provable parts (him wanting to eradicate borders and among other things, funding booklets for how to evade immigration services).



the ludicrous parts, and the fact that just about anything progressive/not "nationalist" people always contribute to soros without having any rhyme or reason to their claims.

sure, he could have something to do with things, but taking it as factual truth is what leads to people to go insane and do shit like the pittsburgh synagogue shooting.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 25, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> sure, he could have something to do with things, but taking it as factual truth is what leads to people to go insane and do shit like the pittsburgh synagogue shooting.



He could have somethings do with things, but taking it as factual truth is bad? Wait what?

Regardless of how crazies react to things, what is wrong with taking factual truth for factual truth?


----------



## raskogr (Feb 25, 2019)

DarkResearchAnon said:


> Most people are very liking of jews, until they live with them long enough to gain a complete contempt,


Most people I've come across who hate Jews have never met a Jew (well, most people I've come across in general have never met a Jew). My brother lived with a Jewish housemate and among Ultra-Orthodox Jews for a year or 2 and never had a problem with them. He thought they were odd but actually preferred living with them because they left him alone.


reddit superstar said:


> Most modern Jews speak Yiddish.


Most Jews do not speak Yiddish. This may have been the case in the 19th and early 20th centuries but nowadays it seems Jews tend to speak the language of their host country. You're right that Ashkenazim represent the majority of Jews though, around 80% I believe. I wouldn't call them a "sect" though, Ashkenazi is an ethnic term and Ashkenazim can follow all different kinds of Judaism and even non-Jewish religions.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 25, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> He could have somethings do with things, but taking it as factual truth is bad? Wait what?
> 
> Regardless of how crazies react to things, what is wrong with taking factual truth for factual truth?


I want to walk you through what I think is being alluded to here:

(((SOROS))) funds some groups that support [position I find repugnant]
[Group I despise] supports [position I find repugnant]
Therefore, [Group I despise] is funded by (((SOROS)))
Therefore, they are (((THEM)))
This is the fallacy of composition: some A are B; therefore, all A are B.  Some B are also C, therefore all B are C.  Therefore, anything that is A, B, _or_ C are all three.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 26, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I want to walk you through what I think is being alluded to here:
> 
> (((SOROS))) funds some groups that support [position I find repugnant]
> [Group I despise] supports [position I find repugnant]
> ...



Interesting.. I find the opposite to be the most common intellectual shortcoming in the west. The shortcoming where group trends can't be discussed even if they're huge and overwhelming. They should even be possible to be discussed even if the differences are minor, because even a couple of  percentage points can result in quite meaningful differences between groups.

I think the "you have to judge people as individuals" is an intentional fillibuster. While undoubtedly the highest ideal in a court of law, it is a terrible lens if you want to detect either cultural or genetic differences between groups, of if you want to make national policy, for example.

If it isn't clear to how it relates, take this example.

Majority of muslims consider homosexuality immoral. It is no accident that maps of countries with laws against homosexuality and maps of countries with islam are very similar.









Now it's perfectly reasonable on its face to say, you can't judge every muslim to be against homosexuality.

What you should realize is that any given muslim is likely to think it immoral and also that if you have a large amount of islamic immigration, you will put gay rights under threat. Particularly since there is only one country in the world where muslims don't outbreed non-muslims (let me know if I missed one). I think the country is easily guessed considering the topic: Israel.





To summarize; you have to look at group trends to make accurate guesses. It is a modern sin to view everything through the lens of the individual. When people say muslims are anti-homosexuality, that doesn't have to be parsed as "every muslim is anti homosexuality". When someone says muslims have more children they don't mean every muslim does.

And similarly when someone criticizes jewish interest groups like aipac or the hundreds of irons soros has in the fire that can be very valid, accurate and necessary criticism.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 26, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Interesting.. I find the opposite to be the most common intellectual shortcoming in the west. The shortcoming where group trends can't be discussed even if they're huge and overwhelming. They should even be possible to be discussed even if the differences are minor, because even a couple of  percentage points can result in quite meaningful differences between groups.
> 
> I think the "you have to judge people as individuals" is an intentional fillibuster. While undoubtedly the highest ideal in a court of law, it is a terrible lens if you want to detect either cultural or genetic differences between groups, of if you want to make national policy, for example.
> 
> ...


It "can", but when you go "Wealthy jews back [position I find repugnant] therefore all Jews are deliberately attacking [my ethnic group] and must be [exiled/pogromed/killed", that's no longer in the realm of logic.  George Soros has more in common with Donald Trump than he does with Mischa Blakowitz who runs a pawn shop downtown by a country mile.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Feb 26, 2019)

Well the problem with the worldwide Jewish conspiracy is it's predicated on the fact that ethnic Judaism exists and these people aren't doing this to make money or gain power. 
And the only evidence I've ever seen for ethnic Judaism comes from idiots like Kevin McDonald refuses to debate anybody who criticizes him. 
There is a lot of Jews only Jewish when they need to defend the progressivism or accuse people of being anti-Semitic basically played the Jewish card like playing the black card and a lot of them were never talk about Jewish Supremacy in Israel cuz a lot of them are closeted zionist is like packman and Chomsky. 
Is also the Israeli Lobby in the United States and other European countries that has a lot of political power but the problem neo-nazis do realize through a lot of Jews who opposed Zionism and mass migration would be allies to them such as Richard Herrnstein and John Mearsheimer and Stephen Walt. 
But the problem is neo-nazis actually want to be allies that there is a lot of Jews who agree with them but they'd rather keep following Kevin McDonald's Cult of Jews responsible for everything. 
Sorry for all the grammar mistakes these are just my thoughts on the whole question


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 26, 2019)

Sargon's wife's son said:


> idiots like Kevin McDonald refuses to debate anybody who criticizes him.


On what are you basing this? Barely anyone seems to criticize Kevin MacDonald's work. Even Peterson just referred to Cofnan's criticism.

And Cofnan and MacDonald had a back and forth in writing which might as well be called a debate at this point.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Feb 26, 2019)

The fact that McDonald only goes on hug boxes of far-right idiots and then he ran away from a debate tree of logic. 
Also how he poisons the well saying Jews can't criticize him cuz they have an ulterior motive basically the equivalent of saying white people can't criticize critical race Theory cuz the white.
Generally I also don't think he adds anything to the conversation about zionist influence in US politics and actually just makes people who talk about that looks stupid with his books.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 26, 2019)

Medicated said:


> It also resulted in Jews eventually founding large merchant guilds which eventually became the banks.  Their own ethnic cultural traditions, combined with ostracization due to religious and other factors, drove them into controlling the financial sector at a very early stage.  And thanks to those same traditions, kept those banks in the hands of those families for hundreds of years.  What you end up seeing is simply in modern society is simply the result of that.  Those families helped other Jewish families, those families helped their people first.
> 
> It's not really a conspiracy than it is a result of factors in front of your own eyes that have been centuries in the making.  Of course there will be people who will abuse that power, because power corrupts, but it's not purely a racial thing, more a power thing.


This combined with their historical inability to integrate with society over the hundreds of years. No one likes their creditors, no one likes people who get wealthy whilst the rest suffer. When it comes to anti-semitism, it's easier to have a scapegoat, one which may very well be based in some sort of fact, to blame.

I think in modern times, Israel's actions and position in the middle east doesn't help. In addition, Jews are traditionally seen as a group which are not exactly hard up. They are bankers, lawyers, politicians, in the entertainment industry, in social media and so on. As a whole, there are a number of them who do very well for themselves, and yet, are almost a protected group of people. If you criticise their religious practices, or mention their tendency to help one another over others, you will be publicly ripped apart. I don't think either has helped with the perception of a Jewish conspiracy. A group of wealthy influential guys who you can't criticise, of course people will latch onto the idea that they run the show.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 27, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> It "can", but when you go "Wealthy jews back [position I find repugnant] therefore all Jews are deliberately attacking [my ethnic group] and must be [exiled/pogromed/killed", that's no longer in the realm of logic. George Soros has more in common with Donald Trump than he does with Mischa Blakowitz who runs a pawn shop downtown by a country mile.



Right. But now you have to go back to "all jews" when I was discussing trends which are obviously not about "all".



Slimy Time said:


> A group of wealthy influential guys who you can't criticise, of course people will latch onto the idea that they run the show.



Isn't this like saying "this group is powerful, of course people latch onto the idea that this group is powerful"?

Where does the assumption come from that that the majority of people who are critical of jewish influence assume that there is an exclusivity of power rather than just a disproportionate amount of it?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 27, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Isn't this like saying "this group is powerful, of course people latch onto the idea that this group is powerful"?


No, because there is a difference between "Certain Jewish people are wealthy and influential", "The Jews control the government", and "The Jews control the world".  Are you familiar with "motte-and-bailey" argumentation?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 27, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> No, because there is a difference between "Certain Jewish people are wealthy and influential", "The Jews control the government", and "The Jews control the world".


Sure. I agree with the difference. I've been arguing for seeing the difference.

I do think people obfuscate the matter unnecesarily. The difference between "powerful" and "control (the world/the US/media/banks)" is a difference of degree, with control implying absolute power.

Because we may be able to discuss it here, we know the topic isn't salonfähig. Not even if you're just discussing the lobbying powerbloc.

In my experience when topics are a taboo, you're only seeing the tip of the iceberg. And when I started studying jewish influence when a group I supported was unable to make male genital mutiliation illegal due to lobby groups calling it anti-semitic for not wanting infant boys receive cosmetic surgery, I started wondering what else was falsely called antisemitic.

I know that may be a contentious to americans. I would happily start a thread and share all the available research (and coverups) I've studied in relation to "circumcision" if people wish to challenge either me or their own preconceptions about the topic.

But to get back to the point; I think a reverse motte and bailey is what is preventing people from having the honest and frank discussion (besides pressure groups like splc, aipac and ADL). By assuming any criticism is rooted in racism and must have the underlying motive of genocide or ethnic cleansing, jewish influence whether held in the hands of few or many, whether absolute power or disproportionate power, is untouchable. Jewish influence is untouchable, and impermissable to be criticized.

The tip of the ice(((berg))) if you will.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 27, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Sure. I agree with the difference. I've been arguing for seeing the difference.
> 
> I do think people obfuscate the matter unnecesarily. The difference between "powerful" and "control (the world/the US/media/banks)" is a difference of degree, with control implying absolute power.
> 
> ...


The fact that hating on Israel is a massively-popular lefty talking point says otherwise.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 27, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> The fact that hating on Israel is a massively-popular lefty talking point says otherwise.


I don't think "massively popular" is accurate. That would imply overwhelming and (without knowing stats, so correct me if I'm wrong), it seems to be pretty mixed on the left.

Hating on jewish influence is a pretty popular right wing point, though also mixed.

Though popularity is not the same as politically correct, salonfähig or acceptable topics. I mean sex has always been popular AND for the longest time also a taboo subject.

Also, neither anti-israel or anti-jewish influence sentiment get any traction in right or left wing political parties in the west, so much like restraints on immigration popular support means nothing if those with more power choose not to listen to it. Until it gets bad enough for people to start tearing society down. We're seeing that in France to some degree.


----------



## GreenJacket (Feb 27, 2019)

The Semitic peoples: Assyrians, Phoenicians, Canaanites, Arabs, Jews, etc. Hate each other more than Asians hate each other. The Middle East should remain a containment region.


----------



## raskogr (Feb 28, 2019)

This was a good thread until the autistic neo-Nazis ruined it.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 28, 2019)

raskogr said:


> This was a good thread until the autistic neo-Nazis ruined it.


This statement applies to a depressingly large amount of topics.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 28, 2019)

raskogr said:


> This was a good thread until the autistic neo-Nazis ruined it.


do autistic neo-Nazis realize that they would've been gassed as defective?


----------



## Propane Daddy (Mar 1, 2019)

My problem with the jews is that when they're involved in politics, half of them are right wing neocons that want us to waste money fighting in wars that don't concern us, and the other half are far left socialists that want us to have open borders with Mexico. This is done while passionately supporting Israel's right to have a wall.

It wouldn't be so bad if they were any other ethnic group, but because of their high IQ's they hold a disproportionate amount of power and are able to manipulate the direction the country is going in through lobbying and their control of the media.

Also, someone here earlier said that jews tend to put their own kind first. I've had several jewish friends over the years and this is true. It's never done in an overt in your face sort of way, but in small indirect ways. The non-jewish people who see this kind of nepotism don't make the connection because they see all jews as white.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 1, 2019)

Propane Daddy said:


> This is done while passionately supporting Israel's right to have a wall.


I can second that. A good number of Western Jews generally have contempt for Israel itself.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 1, 2019)

raskogr said:


> This was a good thread until the autistic neo-Nazis ruined it.


Thank you for that, and I apologize for the derailment of the thread. A couple people have posted insightful ideas on the matter of Jewish relations in the world.



Propane Daddy said:


> Also, someone here earlier said that jews tend to put their own kind first. I've had several jewish friends over the years and this is true. It's never done in an overt in your face sort of way, but in small indirect ways. The non-jewish people who see this kind of nepotism don't make the connection because they see all jews as white.


I kinda think that's the main reason why parts of the Black community are contempt of the Jewish community. Family values of a knit community that has more wealth and influence, although both have suffered through oppression and the oppressed.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 1, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> This combined with their historical inability to integrate with society over the hundreds of years. No one likes their creditors, no one likes people who get wealthy whilst the rest suffer. When it comes to anti-semitism, it's easier to have a scapegoat, one which may very well be based in some sort of fact, to blame.
> 
> I think in modern times, Israel's actions and position in the middle east doesn't help. In addition, Jews are traditionally seen as a group which are not exactly hard up. They are bankers, lawyers, politicians, in the entertainment industry, in social media and so on. As a whole, there are a number of them who do very well for themselves, and yet, are almost a protected group of people. If you criticise their religious practices, or mention their tendency to help one another over others, you will be publicly ripped apart. I don't think either has helped with the perception of a Jewish conspiracy. A group of wealthy influential guys who you can't criticise, of course people will latch onto the idea that they run the show.



Add also to the list, that video of Barbara Lerner Spectre who added fuel to the fire of conspiracies theories.


----------



## Unog (Mar 1, 2019)

As far as I'm aware one of the largest problems with jews and why they're hated is that those with power and influence who happen to be jewish have the "problem" of acting exactly like the stereotype, knowing that regular people who happen to be jewish get the brunt of it.

It's kind of like how, while I think the "representation" argument is absolute dogshit, it's pretty shitty that "black america" is represented most often by the most stereotypical "black" people the media can find (in the news and other nonfiction productions).



ProgKing of the North said:


> All races and religions are probably bad people on average, people are cunts. The Jews ain’t special.



There's only one modern major religion that I can think of that not only allows but encourages rape, murder, and theft from non-believers, and it isn't Judaism.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> It "can", but when you go "Wealthy jews back [position I find repugnant] therefore all Jews are deliberately attacking [my ethnic group] and must be [exiled/pogromed/killed", that's no longer in the realm of logic.



This is the same strawman that's brought up anytime anyone tries to make these criticisms. *Which is a very large portion of the reason criticism turns into hatred*.

If your knee-jerk reaction to someone going "oh hey this position I find repugnant is supported by a bunch of rich jews" is "*HOW DARE YOU, YOU'RE JUST A FUCKING NAZI*" how the fuck do you expect these people to come to reason?



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> George Soros has more in common with Donald Trump than he does with Mischa Blakowitz who runs a pawn shop downtown by a country mile.



Considering George Soros sold his own family out to the (actual, literal) Nazis I don't think he has much in common with anyone other than Satan.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> The fact that hating on Israel is a massively-popular lefty talking point says otherwise.



The conflation between "Israel" and jews as a racial group is ridiculous. That's like conflating Ireland with the Irish.


----------



## raskogr (Mar 2, 2019)

I think it's important to note that yous seem to be describing mostly American Jews. Here in the UK, Jews don't hold as much power to the same extent as they do in the US as far as I'm aware. They're mostly Ultra-Orthodox Jews (who apparently hate Israel as mentioned in this thread, although I've never quizzed an Ultra-Orthodox Jew on their views on Israel before) who live in their own communities and don't bother anyone. They overwhelmingly vote Conservative and are hated by the Labour party. They do have their problems but it's mostly shit that they do to each other rather than in politics, the only thing they do I can think of which would rub the general public the wrong way is how they register their homes as religious buildings to avoid paying taxes. I think the rise of anti-semitism in the UK is mostly due to Muslim immigration as well as influence from American media.

Israeli Jews also don't fit the bill despite being the subject of many a conspiracy, although it's understandable considering their role in the Middle East, the American Jews' bias towards it, and the money the US shovels into it. George Soros is hated in Israel and they do not support the "browning" of white countries, they seem to be generally more right wing and nationalistic. Obviously the hypocrisy of leftist American Jews advocating for open borders in the US while supporting a nationalistic "Apartheid state" and Israel's treatment of Palestinians and conflict with its neighbours don't help the Jews' overall image.

It's not a surprise Jews would be associated with such conspiracy theories since they hold a disproportionate amount of power in the world's wealthiest and most powerful country, but it's important to not conflate all Jews in the world with American Jewish elites. It's a shame to see the Jews in my country face the consequence of the actions of Jews in 2 far aways nations (the US and Israel) that they played no part in.


----------



## SilkGnut (Mar 2, 2019)

Propane Daddy said:


> My problem with the jews is that when they're involved in politics, half of them are right wing neocons that want us to waste money fighting in wars that don't concern us, and the other half are far left socialists that want us to have open borders with Mexico. This is done while passionately supporting Israel's right to have a wall.
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if they were any other ethnic group, but because of their high IQ's they hold a disproportionate amount of power and are able to manipulate the direction the country is going in through lobbying and their control of the media.
> 
> Also, someone here earlier said that jews tend to put their own kind first. I've had several jewish friends over the years and this is true. It's never done in an overt in your face sort of way, but in small indirect ways. The non-jewish people who see this kind of nepotism don't make the connection because they see all jews as white.


It is frustrating that one can't point out the common features of general high intelligence and tendency towards helping those who are similar to themselves without causing a significant ruckus in most discussions. These are not inherently negative qualities, they just have negative consequences for those who are not part of their community. Granted, the fact that you can extrapolate the rest of the theory from those factors would explain a lot of the anger.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 2, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> It is frustrating that one can't point out the common features of general high intelligence and tendency towards helping those who are similar to themselves without causing a significant ruckus in most discussions. These are not inherently negative qualities, they just have negative consequences for those who are not part of their community. Granted, the fact that you can extrapolate the rest of the theory from those factors would explain a lot of the anger.


Not really: the average antisemetic conspiracy theory doesn't just say "Jews are more likely to give a leg up to other Jews": it holds that Jews actively try to destroy the communities they're in.


----------



## SilkGnut (Mar 2, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Not really: the average antisemetic conspiracy theory doesn't just say "Jews are more likely to give a leg up to other Jews": it holds that Jews actively try to destroy the communities they're in.


There is a fine line between promoting one's own community and hurting those who are not part of it.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 2, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> There is a fine line between promoting one's own community and hurting those who are not part of it.


I suspect you are being deliberately obtuse, so to be clear: there is a very _thick_ line between nepotistic hiring practices and encouraging moral decay, importing armies of negro subhumans, and faking the Holocaust entirely because you hate white people.  (For black Israelites, substitute "negro" with "cracker")


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 2, 2019)

There's another thread about Jewish conspiracy on Kiwifarms. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jewish-conspiracy-thread.50029/

To add a bit more on the table of conspiracies on the table, there's was a quote attributed to Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn who talked of the Russian Revolution along with an article from Time magazine published in 2011 about the KGB who declassified some files about Lenin. http://content.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,2077413,00.html  ( http://archive.md/lTINz )


----------



## SilkGnut (Mar 3, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I suspect you are being deliberately obtuse, so to be clear: there is a very _thick_ line between nepotistic hiring practices and encouraging moral decay, importing armies of negro subhumans, and faking the Holocaust entirely because you hate white people.  (For black Israelites, substitute "negro" with "cracker")


It seems we have a very different idea of what their average conspiracy looks like. Your examples look like a bad parody. 

...but that's the point, isn't it?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 3, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> It seems we have a very different idea of what their average conspiracy looks like. Your examples look like a bad parody.
> 
> ...but that's the point, isn't it?


Everything he said is exactly the shit /pol/fags parrot without a hint of irony.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Mar 3, 2019)

Propane Daddy said:


> My problem with the jews is that when they're involved in politics, half of them are right wing neocons that want us to waste money fighting in wars that don't concern us, and the other half are far left socialists that want us to have open borders with Mexico. This is done while passionately supporting Israel's right to have a wall.
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if they were any other ethnic group, but because of their high IQ's they hold a disproportionate amount of power and are able to manipulate the direction the country is going in through lobbying and their control of the media.
> 
> Also, someone here earlier said that jews tend to put their own kind first. I've had several jewish friends over the years and this is true. It's never done in an overt in your face sort of way, but in small indirect ways. *The non-jewish people who see this kind of nepotism don't make the connection because they see all jews as white.*


This is why I always laugh at Jews who drink SJW kool-aid when they want to do "My fellow white people" rambling but then 180 to "lol I'm Jewish, I'm not white!". Whatever their particular intent was or the whims of whatever segment of the demographic is doesn't matter. Tyrone, Juan, and Wang can't tell the difference or even care and it makes Muhammad go from angry to nuclear. I'm a full-blown Amerimutt and even I get considered "White" due to having really pale skin which I'm fine with.

If any part of the "Jewish conspiracy" is real, I'd put my money on it being short sighted and ironically dooming the conspirators. You can't go "undercover" for long without becoming assimilated and I'm pretty sure they've reached that point. Imagine Israel vs a whole planet of people who either consider them white devils or infidels.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 3, 2019)

RockVolnutt said:


> This is why I always laugh at Jews who drink SJW kool-aid when they want to do "My fellow white people" rambling but then 180 to "lol I'm Jewish, I'm not white!". Whatever their particular intent was or the whims of whatever segment of the demographic is doesn't matter. Tyrone, Juan, and Wang can't tell the difference or even care and it makes Muhammad go from angry to nuclear. I'm a full-blown Amerimutt and even I get considered "White" due to having really pale skin which I'm fine with.



Said kool-aid drinkers do have an odd tendency to think they're entitled to have it both ways. I have an acquaintance who matches that description who can seamlessly transition from complaining about how bad it is that Jews and Muslims don't get along like they did in the Middle Ages, to complaining about how mean Christians were to Jews in the Middle Ages.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 3, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> It seems we have a very different idea of what their average conspiracy looks like. Your examples look like a bad parody.
> 
> ...but that's the point, isn't it?


So you _are_ being deliberately obtuse.  Good to know.
In case you aren't: I would advise going to Thulean Perspective, /pol/, Stormfront, or taking a look at the works of A. Wyatt Mann.


----------



## SilkGnut (Mar 3, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> So you _are_ being deliberately obtuse.  Good to know.
> In case you aren't: I would advise going to Thulean Perspective, /pol/, Stormfront, or taking a look at the works of A. Wyatt Mann.


If you think Wyatt Mann is espousing "the average antisemetic conspiracy" then I guess we're at an impasse. 

I don't deny that these people exist, but I'm not sure how autistic it is to say they represent the extremes of their ideology. 

It's easier to lump all fools together, but I'm not sure if it's wise.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 3, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> If you think Wyatt Mann is espousing "the average antisemetic conspiracy" then I guess we're at an impasse.
> 
> I don't deny that these people exist, but I'm not sure how autistic it is to say they represent the extremes of their ideology.
> 
> It's easier to lump all fools together, but I'm not sure if it's wise.


As someone who's spent a lot of time in the gutters of conspiracy theory- very.  /Pol/ is fairly moderate when it comes to antisemitism, seeing that they do not assert that Jews are malevolent aliens, demons in flesh, or literal blood-sucking vampires.
EDIT: Saying "Jews are more likely, statistically-speaking, to help out other Jews than non-Jews, given that both have a connection to their Jewish heritage" isn't a conspiracy theory, it's the application of a sociological phenomenon (ingroup bias) to a specific case.  Saying "Jewish people will only ever help other Jews and go out of their way to screw other ethnic groups" is antisemetic, but not a conspiracy theory.  Saying "Jews all collaborate in secret to control the US government" is an antisemetic conspiracy theory.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 3, 2019)

I think there are very evil men in places of power that are Jewish.  Most Jews I know are working the same shit jobs everyone else is (are?  Not sure on the grammar here).


----------



## raskogr (Mar 3, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> There's another thread about Jewish conspiracy on Kiwifarms. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jewish-conspiracy-thread.50029/
> 
> To add a bit more on the table of conspiracies on the table, there's was a quote attributed to Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn who talked of the Russian Revolution along with an article from Time magazine published in 2011 about the KGB who declassified some files about Lenin. http://content.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,2077413,00.html  ( http://archive.md/lTINz )


That's interesting considering the Soviet Union persecuted Jews ?
Also, imagine thinking the Russian Revolution was against Russians and not against the Russian monarchy (who were ethnically German)


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 3, 2019)

raskogr said:


> That's interesting considering the Soviet Union persecuted Jews ?
> Also, imagine thinking the Russian Revolution was against Russians and not against the Russian monarchy (who were ethnically German)



The Soviet Union persecuted Jews under Stalin. Before then, when it was Lenin and Trotsky running the show, antisemitism was illegal (and I leave to your imagination what the punishments for breaking the law were.) When Lenin died and Trotsky fell, he took most of the Jewish contingent with him, hence Stalin's 180 on Lenin's policies.

One of the big downsides to standing as a group is that you also fall as one.

E: AFAIK, there's a lot of doubt about the authenticity of that quote. Since _200 Years Together _has never had an official English translation (AFAIK) it's hard to look up.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

raskogr said:


> Here in the UK, Jews don't hold as much power to the same extent as they do in the US as far as I'm aware.



It is optimistic to not recognize both the power the US has on the UK or that the ultrarich have transnationally. Though european aristocracies and particularly the brits hold an obscene amount of power behind the scenes which balances it a little bit.


----------



## raskogr (Mar 4, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> It is optimistic to not recognize both the power the US has on the UK or that the ultrarich have transnationally. Though european aristocracies and particularly the brits hold an obscene amount of power behind the scenes which balances it a little bit.


To me that would feel like the US or the rich are conspiring, not the Jews.


Krokodil Overdose said:


> The Soviet Union persecuted Jews under Stalin. Before then, when it was Lenin and Trotsky running the show, antisemitism was illegal


That would be understandable because before then, and after when Stalin came to be power, anti-semitism was legal. And when I say anti-semitism I don't just mean saying something mean about Mark Zuckerberg or posting a happy merchant meme, I mean ransacking entire towns and murdering men, women, and children. Progroms were given the royal seal of approval by the Tsar so you could see why a new revolutionary government that's meant to change society would do away with that.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 4, 2019)

raskogr said:


> To me that would feel like the US or the rich are conspiring, not the Jews.



At risk of going all /pol/ here, how significant is the point where all three circles in that Venn diagram overlap?



raskogr said:


> That would be understandable because before then, and after when Stalin came to be power, anti-semitism was legal. And when I say anti-semitism I don't just mean saying something mean about Mark Zuckerberg or posting a happy merchant meme, I mean ransacking entire towns and murdering men, women, and children. Progroms were given the royal seal of approval by the Tsar so you could see why a new revolutionary government that's meant to change society would do away with that.



But you see how the see-saw effect would work here, right? The Russian empire treats the Jews like shit, so when this revolution turns up, they join en masse. Revolution wins, antisemitism is made illegal as essentially one of the spoils of victory. But then the power within the revolutionary government shifts, and the Jewish faction (or, at least, the faction that contains the bulk of the Jews, however that works out) fall out of favor, and suddenly antisemitism is cool again. One of those vicious cycle things.


----------



## raskogr (Mar 4, 2019)

I've always seen the Jews like the Chinese, at least in my country. They're both longstanding communities that have originally come from somewhere else, are generally intelligent and do well in society, and they keep to themselves and have a low crime rate. Although they do some annoying things, especially regarding money, and haven't really assimilated into mainstream society they're generally not a problem. Yet it's the Jews who are the subject of conspiracy theories even though the actions of the Chinese government are comparable to anything the Jews and/or Israel are accused of. Maybe it's because the Jews have had a longer presence in Europe than the Chinese have, or maybe it's because based right wingers are too busy trying to get a qt azn gf to find a final solution to the CQ problem?
?‍

I'm not trying to point fingers or derail the thread, just an observation. No hate towards Jews or Chinese people.


----------



## raskogr (Mar 4, 2019)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> But you see how the see-saw effect would work here, right? The Russian empire treats the Jews like shit, so when this revolution signs on, they join up en masse. Revolution wins, antisemitism is made illegal as essentially one of the spoils of victory. But then the power within the revolutionary government shifts, and the Jewish faction (or, at least, the faction that contains the bulk of the Jews, however that works out) fall out of favor, and suddenly antisemitism is cool again. One of those vicious cycle things.


Yeah, that's how it seems to be with a lot of things, like homophobia for example. I'm not saying Jews 100% dindu nuffin, obviously their own actions have led to conspiracy theories and anti-semitism, but at the same time the actions of the gentiles have led to this too. It's a shame. If people just didn't treat each other like shit in the first place there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

raskogr said:


> To me that would feel like the US or the rich are conspiring, not the Jews.



When I write ultra-rich I don't mean the Bill Gates or Jeff Bezos of the world. In the grand scheme of things they are nouveau riche. I mean Rothschild's, Rockefellers and european aristocracy (particularly UK and Dutch). Those that are never put into the Forbes' richest, because nobility doesn't count and besides, they have learned to hide their assets much like how Rothschild's first got their biggest riches on napoleon's defeat by having superior control over information.

There is no real limit to the wealth of the these. They just print money and own your debt, which is also created out of thin air. It is not entirely accurate to say that they are jews; Rothschild's are, most Rockefeller's aren't. European Aristocracy isn't. But by all accounts, the distribution of power is predominantly in jewish hands even among the elite (mainly due to overwhelming influence of the Rothschilds). This can also be derived by watching what interests are best served on a global scale.

If you doubt this balance of power, there is a simple image to make you reconsider. Rothschild with UK royal family. There is a strict protocol not to touch British aristocracy. But some people are above such matters, like Evelyn de Rotschild.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 4, 2019)

raskogr said:


> I've always seen the Jews like the Chinese, at least in my country. They're both longstanding communities that have originally come from somewhere else, are generally intelligent and do well in society, and they keep to themselves and have a low crime rate. Although they do some annoying things, especially regarding money, and haven't really assimilated into mainstream society they're generally not a problem. Yet it's the Jews who are the subject of conspiracy theories even though the actions of the Chinese government are comparable to anything the Jews and/or Israel are accused of. Maybe it's because the Jews have had a longer presence in Europe than the Chinese have, or maybe it's because based right wingers are too busy trying to get a qt azn gf to find a final solution to the CQ problem?


There's a few contributing factors to this, I think. First, the Jews are long-established as an insular minority population in Western countries- long enough to have built up quite the reputation, for better or worse, while the Chinese are relatively recent additions. Second, the kinds of businesses Jews gravitate towards tends to put people on edge; nobody loves their landlord or mortgage broker, even if that person is flawless and above-board. Third, Chinese (or at least east Asians in general) are visually distinct from the rest of the population in western cities; there's no Chinese equivalent of the "fellow white people" meme, and the visual distinction reduces paranoia by making members of each group instantly identifiable.


----------



## raskogr (Mar 4, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> There is a strict protocol not to touch British aristocracy. But some people are above such matters, like Evelyn de Rotschild.


There have been many instances where people have touched members of the royal family or broken royal protocol in some petty way and nothing came of it, that doesn't really say much to me besides the arrogance of that man.


Lemmingwise said:


> But by all accounts, the distribution of power is predominantly in jewish hands


It's undeniable that Jews are disproportionately represented among the wealthy, but "predominantly"? I doubt that the majority of the ultrarich are Jewish, even if a significant number of them are.



Here are the 10 richest people who aren't royalty or dictators (the Rothschilds aren't royalty or dictators so surely they'd be included here?). 6/10 are white gentiles, 7/10 are of American nationality, only 3/10 are Jewish. This is pointing more towards whitey and the Americans to me.
I know you said you "don't mean the Bill Gates or Jeff Bezos of the world", so let's use your example of Rothschilds, Rockefellers, and Europeans aristocracy. You said yourself that not all the Rockefellers are Jewish and I'm willing to bet there are more European aristocrats than Rothschilds and Rockefellers. Most European aristocrats are of German descent, funnily enough, so wouldn't that point more towards a German conspiracy?
The ultrarich are a people of their own that don't represent any one demographic.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

raskogr said:


> the Rothschilds aren't royalty or dictators so surely they'd be included here



They have been Austrian nobles since 1822 and also British nobles since 1847.





Edit:



> Most European aristocrats are of German descent, funnily enough, so wouldn't that point more towards a German conspiracy?



Indeed most are of German descent. And sure the ultra rich are a class of their own. Though the British royalty by action certainly didn't seem to share any kinship or shared destiny with the Germans. I think it matters what value is given to one's descent as well.

Your reasoning is sound. I typically don't include the aristocracies in these discussions because the things they get up to behind closed doors are undoubtedly bizarre and beyond what most people could stomach hearing, but in the grand scheme of things, their conspiracies are either better concealed, or of lesser significance. Of course they too intend to rule forever. It's really an impossibility for nobody in the world to have the ambition to do so. And of all those that have the ambition of doing so, somehow for various reasons some specific people will succeed in being close to fulfilling that ambition. Wealth creates wealth and power begets power. When I say "specific people" in that sentence, it's not a vealed allusion to jews, btw.

Once those power gravitates towards the most succesful of people with that ambition, then it becomes sensible to study it best you can, because there is no greater mover of the world.

From my various studies, there is a very significant part that is jewish and zionist. The parts that are not naturally so have to adhere to it in order to belong. Jewish is honestly a bit of a misnomer, much like right/left makes sense as simplification when you start learning about politics, but it becomes a hindrance once you get deeper into it.


----------



## raskogr (Mar 4, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> They have been Austrian nobles since 1822 and also British nobles since 1847.


Nobility =/= royalty
Regardless there are definitely more white (particularly German) nobles than Jewish ones.


----------



## raskogr (Mar 4, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> there is a very significant part that is jewish and zionist.


There is a large portion who are not Zionist though, Jewish or not. George Soros, for example, has tried to push his open borders agenda in Israel but was rejected and is hated in the country. Not to mention he ratted out his fellow Jews, including his own family, to the Nazis and has said that he doesn't regret it, so he can't feel much affinity to the Jewish people. 
There probably are strange dealings going on behind closed doors, but I feel like mostly these people are out for themselves. If there are conspiracies going on I'd imagine they'd be within the families and not the entirety of the ultra-rich or European aristocratic class. The several families probably compete and are distrusting of each other, creating alliances and breaking them off, backstabbing each other, etc. There's probably a fair amound of in-fighting within families too.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

raskogr said:


> Nobility =/= royalty
> Regardless there are definitely more white (particularly German) nobles than Jewish ones.



The number of people doesn't matter, because the power between individuals (or rather: between families) isn't equal.

Investopedia estimates the Rothschild wealth to be 2 trillion, which means it would be more than the top 10 billionaires you have listed. Why Forbes doesn't list it? According to newsweek it's because forbes doesn't list royalty or dictators. You're right that technically they're not royalty. Whatever the exact reason, it isn't listed.













						Why Putin Isn't on 'Forbes' Billionaires List
					

Could be because list doesn't include "dictators who derive their fortunes entirely as a result of their position of power."




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

raskogr said:


> There probably are strange dealings going on behind closed doors, but I feel like mostly these people are out for themselves.



Again you describe this by "I feel" which I think is illustrative. I'm not sure why looking out for their interests can't include kinship interests. And it's possible to have infighting while also being a unified front to the external. (heck many parents have such a relationship towards their children, though ostensibly with more benevolent intent)


----------



## raskogr (Mar 4, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Again you describe this by "I feel" which I think is illustrative. I'm not sure why looking out for their interests can't include kinship interests. And it's possible to have infighting while also being a unified front to the external. (heck many parents have such a relationship towards their children, though ostensibly with more benevolent intent)


Well, the aristocrats have always sought to maintain and further their families' positions of power, that's how it's been since the middle ages. They're more interested in family ties and aren't concerned with the dealings of common people. I'd imagine they'd identify more with other aristocrats of different ethnicities than with commoners who share their ethnicity. I believe most of their actions concern each other and only affect us normal people indirectly.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

raskogr said:


> I'd imagine they'd identify more with other aristocrats of different ethnicities than with commoners who share their ethnicity


I don't think who they identify with is necessarily the root of where their priorities lay. It may be as simple of wanting ample supply of organ donors. For that you need people of similar genetic background for the best matches. I don't know the exact reasons for the motives, I only know the research I've done over the years, which is hard to all collate into one small conversation, but it seems to indicate that what you're imagining here is not the case, or at least, not the driving factor of the driven agenda's.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 4, 2019)

Should we give some kudos to the guy who posted that text  about Jews and  Bolsheviks? https://www.unz.com/article/lying-about-judeo-bolshevism/



> The writing and discussion of Jewish historiography in contemporary mainstream academia requires a sublime choreography. It’s basically a series of evasions resembling dances, in which facts are presented and parried, and flamboyant narratives are advanced which everyone knows to be false but which emerge repetitively and shamelessly. My attention was first drawn to Paul Hanebrink’s _A Specter Haunting Europe: The Myth of Judeo-Bolshevism _by Christopher Browning’s recent *glowing review*, titled “The Fake Threat of Jewish Communism,” in the _New York Review of Books_. Browning is an establishment historian with a record of legally assisting Jews — for the right price. As well as receiving over $30,000 from Deborah Lipstadt to testify against David Irving, Browning has testified against a significant number of European ex-soldiers at war crimes trials.
> 
> Although his most notable work, _Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland _(1992), contains the less than remarkable thesis that war turns ordinary men into killers, Browning’s dedication to the Jewish narrative has led to his becoming a true guru of Jewish victimology. Having received awards and funds from organizations including Yad Vashem and the USC Shoah Foundation Center and copious promotion in mainstream media and academia, Browning’s certificate of praise in the field is potentially career-making. Evidently, he has chosen to bestow his magic touch on Paul Hanebrink. In this essay I want to explore the approach of both Browning’s review and Hanebrink’s text as exercises in the manufacture of duplicitous histories.
> 
> I had to look twice at Browning’s headline. My first thought was: “Really? You really want to take _this_ subject matter on? You really think you can ‘debunk’ the facticity of Jewish Communism?” Such an endeavor would unquestionably require abundant _chutzpah_, but it is clear from the very beginning of the review that this will be an effort of evasion rather than outright debate. As Browning states in the opening paragraph, “Hanebrink’s approach is not to repeat what he considers an error of the interwar era—the futile attempt to refute a myth on the basis of historical facts and statistical data.” Although this evasion is predictable, it’s quite remarkable to see a more or less open admission from two allegedly masterful historians that they don’t possess facts sufficient to dispel the very “myth” they set out to challenge. To describe any such presentation of facts as a “futile attempt” seems intellectually flaccid; a concession of the weakness of one’s case.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Should we give some kudos to the guy who posted that text about Jews and Bolsheviks



Unz is one of the jews that is willing to be critical of some of the jewish holy cows, or at least seems to be based on what I've read by his hand.


----------



## AssRapistDude1488 (Mar 8, 2019)

The Jews did 9/11 and that’s why I like them.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Mar 10, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Not sure if this was posted before (I couldn't find one of this topic, but it is a legitimate question.)
> 
> From the horrific shooting in Pittsburgh to "casual anti-Semitism" to a Muslim politician making remarks about Israel, it makes me wonder where does this conspiracy of Jews stem from? Why are Jews usually the source of conspiracy theories and hate from multiple walks of life?



Sorry if it's a sort of cliffnotes version, there is a lot of material to cover and a lot that needs to be left out.

Historically it started first with the attitudes of the Persians towards the Jews and then further the Romans.
Judaism itself was a relatively unique religion during the time period when all of the surrounding cultures were polytheistic, the Jews were monotheistic and had been a regional powerhouse in the area with the rise of the Israelites after the exodus and reached the ultimate peak of its power under the leadership of King Solomon.

The Jewish Kingdoms, both Judah and Israel fell apart during the invasions of the Persians and then later the Romans, despite the best efforts on parts of the Persians and then latterly the Romans the Jews managed to prevent any major cultural invasions of their new conquerers, even to the point of having been sent out of the traditional territory of Israel, by the Persians and the destruction of the 2nd temple by the Romans and the renaming of the kingdom to that of Palestine.

These were the initial building blocks that would form the European roots of antisemitism. Jews because of their cultural and familial ties as well as religious obligations tend to do well as introduced outsiders, one group is the portion of the Jewish diaspora that would adopt the local customs of the invaders and practice their religion, and the other group the Zealots would practice without any sort of acclimatization to outside culture. The Persians thought that by removing the Jews from the territory they would be able to disinherit them from their homeland, and the Romans later thought that through destruction of the temple, (an act of reprisal) they would be able to culturally dispossess the Jews as a people.

At the time of the Roman occupation, Palastine was a dangerous part of the Roman Empire, as there were strong Jewish nationalist movements in the territory and the imposition of Roman rule, law, and the pantheon came into conflict with the Sanhedrin and the Pharisees. This along with home grown movements pro Jewish, such as the zealots, and the expansion of apocalypse prophets in the area such as the early Christian movement, contributed much to the Roman cultural idea of negativity of the Jews as a religion. Especially as Jews being citizens of Rome were free to travel, and so you had self sufficient Jewish communities springing up in parts of the Mediterranean and elsewhere.

As Christianity took hold and started to spread, the early church came into conflict with Jews as well. In part because there was a theological disagreement over the divinity of Christ, and also because the Jews themselves considered Jewish converts to Christianity to have removed themselves from the Jewish community by allowing gentiles and others into the religion and not practicing all of the laws of Leviticus that were superseded.

As a result resentment started to form between the two communities, and once Christianity had gained prominence as the dominant religion in the Empire, the Jews became hated for the fact that they hadn't converted to the new religion, and then on top of that the early Roman church started to hold the view that Jews were to blame for the persecution of Christ. (Because under Roman law a man could not be tried for apostasy, the Sanhedrin through Caiphus and Herod had to come up with the charge of apostasy and Pontius Pilate as governor was the man who signed off on it, since all extension of rabbinical law needed approval of the Roman consul in the area.)

By the time that the early middle ages came to pass, with the failure of the Roman empire, and the establishment of the new Christian kingdoms, laws were passed with a view of preventing Jews from being able to interact in typical franchises in competition with local businessmen. This created parallel industries, where you had Jewish goods and services, such as doctors and the like, which only balkanized any interaction between the two parallel communities further.

The only interaction between the two communities came in a form that cemented the pernicious stereotypes that exist to this day. Tax collection and usury. The Catholic church forbade the collection of taxes from Christian to Christian and also any form of interest charged on loans. As a result, the local lords would employ Jews in the forms of bankers, loan businesses, and tax collectors. So aside from being the medieval form of the IRS, they also were the loan sharks, and the majority of those loans would have been to the wealthier elites of the Europe, so any collection enforcement would have added to the creation of a negative feed back loop.

A good example of this idea of the two different realities is the interactions in the Merchant of Venice between Shylock and Bassanio. Bassanio borrows money from Shylock he can't afford to pay back, even though the two hate each other openly.

Also historical context abounds of different powerful banking dynasties of Jews being established in Europe, Aaron of Lincoln is a fine example of just how powerful some of these money lenders had become.

The reason they were attracted to money lending, it was a way to increase their wealth with relatively little work outside of the risks put up through collateral. It also gave them access to power and privileges through contacts with the European elite that were outside the purview of their craftsmen bretheren, and so a lot of Jews became involved in this type of business venture. Since they operated in clans it also helped solidify the idea that they worked cooperatively against European interests.

The Jews as a result were scapegoats for a lot of evils through the middle ages.

They were second class citizens, with no actual rights above what the local law and rulers of the country afforded them. They could be removed at any period, and have their property seized, and for any number of reasons they were persecuted in Europe. An example would be Philip the IV of France who deported all Jews from France after seizing all money and properties, around the same time he forcibly dissolved the Knight Templar for heresy.
The Templars like the Jews had been expert bankers, and Phillip it would seem did not want to return the 3 million marks that he'd borrowed from the order to wage war on England and the rest of the smaller French principalities.

The fact that they managed to survive the plague better by living in ghettos, having better doctors and practicing the Talmuds hygienic laws also led to speculation that it had been the Jews who had intentionally brought the plague to Europe to kill Christian.

They also were accused of poisoning water during cholera and other outbreaks, though all evidence for this seems to point to actual attempts by the local Jews to purify the water rather than any maleficence.

All sorts of stuff that would be used as evidence by a majority group versus a minority group once mass hysteria had set in. Just like witch burnings, antisemitism was often based on unfounded hatred or cultural misunderstanding. 

This sustained period of religious and physical persecution along with the reinforcement of the negative stereotypes towards disenfranchised Jews, as well as fears about competition from local populations of orthodox or just culturally practicing Jews that refused to integrate fully with the Europeans led to consistent persecutions of Jews in Europe that would flare up occasionally into full blown violence throughout the 17th, 18th, 19th, and 20th century and didn't realistically end in most of Europe until 1945 with the end of the 2nd World War.

The antisemitic movements in Europe that would fuel Nazi's ideology and philosophy as well as lending an air of legitimacy to the well held Jewish conspiracies of the period and fueled the final solution were merely an eventual but inevitable build up of the attitudes of persecution and antisemitism along with a modern biased press, and an increasingly influenced general public, which led to a mass imprisonment and then liquidation of European Jews as a matter of course, when repatriation to a different country was no longer an available option to them.

In an ironic twist the creation of the Jewish state came directly out of the actions of the the SS and the attempts to eliminate Jews in Europe. The Zionist movements had existed before that in sporadic influence, with a lot of settlement in British mandated Palestine done by orthodox Jews and in the form of Kibbutz's, small communal farming communities. The liberation of the European Jews along with the disenfranchisement of the Jews in their home European countries supercharged the Zionist movement, and led to the development of the nation of Israel which the British were happy to give them because the Arabs in the area were considered ungovernable.

The main conspiracy theory that evolved after the war, the Jewish control of media came from two fronts, one the war time propaganda that was put forward by the the German foreign and domestic news services was that the US and Britain were being run by Jewish banks, and that the media outlets of these countries had been infested by Jews who took control and were running the show. (Never mind that prior to declaring war, those same Jew infested American companies funding Britain's war efforts were funding Germany as well.)

The second and legitimate part of this conspiracy is the part that was aided by the expulsion of creative Jews from Europe. The majority of early American Jews settled in parts of Brooklyn and New York, and from there started building businesses. One of the new pioneering ideas that Edison had come out with was the invention of the earliest form of movie cameras, and a large chunk of money that aided the development of this was from entrepreneurial Jews trying to cut into a new industry.

The issue with the burgeoning east coast film studios was one Edison patented everything, and New York law at the time meant that copyright meant royalties on all pre-existing patents, even if the innovation was a new design. Since Edison had the first "moving picture camera" it stymied any real expansion of films outside of nickelodeons or other short developments. The second issue was sunshine. Film cameras of the period required massive amounts of natural light, and the only game in town again was Edison. So a lot of east coast Jews moved their film making operations to Hollywood, because it was outside of the restrictive patent copyright laws, and it had lots and lots of sunshine.

What solidified the Jews run the media conspiracy, was as these west coast outfits started to innovate and make a new industry in the terms of films, a majority of European Jews who had started to suffer under Germany and its antisemitic laws. (Prussian laws which were already restrictive only became worse under the NASDP, which prevented all Jewish directors from making or taking part in the German film industry.

Which at that point in time, was an actual rival to Hollywood in terms of production, if not output.) As more Jews migrated to Hollywood, and were given welcome places in the new industry they began to dominate it, in terms of studio funding, writing and directing, and this eventually would have a spill over effect into other media industries due to Jewish collectivism and nepotism.  

As for Jewish persecution elsewhere in the world, it has been varied.

Jews managed to flee and find safety in Japanese occupied Shanghai and Canton during the war. The irony being is that the Japanese did not recognise the German antisemitic laws, and so it was the one place in the axis that any remaining Jews who had not been able to get out before the declaration of war had the opportunity to flee from Reich controlled or influenced territory.

In Russia there had been a multitude of pograms in order to control or limit Jewish influence in society, leading the the laughable publication of "The Protocols Of The Elders of Zion" which in turn fueled much of the European and American grown antisemitism. It experienced a brief periods of relaxation when the Soviet government supported by Jewish communists and intelligentsia revoked the Tsarist "Pale of Settlement" act which had proscribed Jewish religious rights, and ethnic identity and forced them to live under a system of persecution.

The irony being that under the new Communist system, religious freedoms disappeared, synagogues were seized along with property and religious leaders removed from positions of power. They at least had equal rights under the law, and Lenin used them to secure the government of the USSR. Under Stalin this all changed when realizing that there was a large Jewish influence in the party, and they had effectively outlived their usefulness started to purge them out of Russian society.    

The largest source of modern antisemitism and Jewish conspiracy is the middle east and Islam.

In order to understand the animosity one needs to understand the source. The two religions despite being Abrahamic, do not share the same origin story. The Muslims consider themselves to be descendants of Abraham through his illegitimate first son Ishmael father of all Arabs.

Where as the Jews consider themselves to be descended from the second though legitimized son Isaac. Both consider the prophecy laid out in the bible/talmud about the first son born to Abraham to be a legitimate claim to being God's "Chosen People" the argument is about which son.

Added onto this is the fact that Muhammehd came into the same problem that the earlier Christians had, when he started his war lording and forcible mass conversions of the people around the deserts and the conquering of the city of Mecca the Jews in the region and around would not convert to the new religion. Even though it was the legitimate successor of all prior religions. (Christ is considered a prophetic being in the Quran, and Christians are just misguided) as such the Jews through the interactions with the new religion, and already existing religious, tirbal, and historical animosities, (The Jews had when not suffering from major outside military intervention, had always been a regional power and furthermore aggressive against the smaller less organised neighbors,) really fueled a hatred of Jews which in turn ended up being part of the Quran and further commentaries prescriptions to genocide all ethnic and religious Jews.

Come the creation of the state of Israel by the British with American pressure and funding, they probably didn't think that the Jews would make a go of it, and would be flattened by their Arab neighbors, but at least it would shut the wealthier Jews in their own home countries up.

What happened instead is that the Jews determined to fight or die started illegally arming themselves by mass producing resistance style weapons from the period, sten guns, and other assortments as well as illegally acquiring arms or machining tools from US firms that were sympathetic, and legally acquiring arms from elsewhere.

The experiment with arms productions, as well as each successful victory against the Arab armies in the area eventually led to a cooperation between the western powers and the Israelis, as Israel ended up becoming a western style democratic power in a traditionally fundamentalist tyrannical middle east.

The reason that funding has been kept up to this day is because despite the ongoing issue with Palestinians (ethnically Jordanians, but they don't want them because they're literally just obsessed terrorists at this point) they act as a counter point to the two main powers in the region, Iran and Saudi Arabia, both of which despite being Muslim are bifurcated into the two majority belief systems in Islam, Shia and Sunni. Both of which claim to be the only legitimate followers of Mohammehd and butcher each other accordingly when given the opportunity.

(EDIT was to flesh out more details and add in some stuff I'd forgotten first time round.)


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 11, 2019)

I saw this mention of a article posted in June 2018 from the Times of Israel and I think that article could be mentionned in this thread. https://www.timesofisrael.com/israeli-lawmaker-lauds-supremacy-of-jewish-race ( http://archive.md/rfAd5 )



> A lawmaker from the ruling Likud party said Wednesday that the “Jewish race” is the smartest in the world and possessing of the “highest human capital,” which is why, he said, the Israeli public did not buy into the allegations of wrongdoing by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu.
> 
> MK Miki Zohar made the comments during a radio debate with veteran political journalist Dan Margalit about the corruption investigations in which Netanyahu is either a suspect or has given testimony.
> 
> His assertions led to a Twitter spat with Joint (Arab) List party MK Ahmad Tibi, who noted Nazi Germany’s treatment of Jews as a race during the Holocaust.



I wonder if that guy search for trouble or what? It's like almost as he did on purpose to keep the conspiracy going like the Energizer bunny?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 18, 2019)

Sorry for the bump everyone. I don't know if this blog post fit this thread, but that won't help to stop fueling conspiracies.  http://www.unz.com/article/amazon-bans-the-secret-relationship-between-blacks-jews/#new_comments



> The banning of four Nation of Islam Black history books by Amazon, the largest bookseller in the world, provides a perfect opportunity to examine the wickedly racist ways Jewish power is wielded in America. Amazon provided no warning, no reason, no hearing, and no opportunity to respond—it was a blatant mockery of Amazon founder Jeffrey Bezos’s own creed, “Democracy Dies in Darkness.” It is, however, perfect proof of what *The Most Honorable Elijah Muhammad* said: the _mental resurrection_ of Black people will anger our oppressors and cause them to react punitively and viciously.
> 
> Bezos’s book purge came in the midst of the extraordinary political spectacle engineered by an awakened Congressional wonder woman named Ilhan Omar. Her exposé of the Zionist-Judaic underbelly of the American political system happened in the most unflattering way. Rep. Omar asked, “Why is it ok for me to talk about the influence of the NRA, of fossil fuel industries, or Big Pharma, and not talk about a powerful lobby that is influencing policy?” She was referring to AIPAC, of course, the most powerful foreign lobbying group, which, while protesting that it was powerless, promptly brought ALL the business of the United States of America to a screeching halt to demand an instantaneous group hug from the 535 Congressional members on its payroll!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 18, 2019)

Ah so kevin macdonald's culture of critique wasn't the only book burned by amazon.

For anyone wanting to learn more about the influence of jewish lobby, defamation is a documentary that examines parts of that, although it's focused more on ADL than AIPAC.

Now I want to warn viewers that this is made by a horrible right wing white supremacist.

Oh no, wait, it's made by an israeli jew. That's probably the only reason why it's still on youtube.


----------



## theo102 (Mar 25, 2019)

It starts as evil, then becomes narcissism which expresses as false identity and manifests as the actor. In Judaism these actors were called Pharisees. Pharasaism developed into Rabbinical Judaism, in which halachic authority became entwined with secular politics. As a system it asserts religious legitimacy but practices the opposite of the ideals of that religion.


----------



## theo102 (Mar 25, 2019)

Moral_Equivalent_of_ISIS said:


> There's the old torah, (which is just the old testament) genesis through Deuteronomy, and that's as much a part of christian tradition as Jewish, so I'm not sure why only Jews would get the advantage of this.


The separation of Christianity from Judaism was about the covenant of circimcision, which was only for the twelve tribes of Israel. This played out through the Council of Jerusalem where only four points from the law of Moses were taught to those who wishes to convert, although learning the law of Moses was hinted at.


----------

